# any w8's above 100k miles??



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

trying to find the w8 with the most miles or any with high milege to get an idea of longevity, what as done to it, how many times the cam adjusters were replaced etc... ive got 68k on mine and 5 years left on the loan, just seeing what im in for, will i get 200k out of it or will i be doing an audi v8, or maybe a touareg v8 swap at 100k??? how about starting an official w8 100k club??







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (2deepn2dubs)*

I know of at least one over 100K miles in the UK.
Here is the W8 only website. There are also servel people in the 90s.
http://www.w8forum.dk/default.asp?C=3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (B5Speedo)*

good site! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bcfwdw8 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (B5Speedo)*

i've got 118k but just completed an engine flush after getting the dreaded camshaft adjuster errors. It seems to be working knock on wood.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (bcfwdw8)*

were the adjusters ever changed or are they the original ones??


----------



## bcfwdw8 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (2deepn2dubs)*

They are the originals.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (bcfwdw8)*

ok, they will need to replaced with the updated versions


----------



## MattW8 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (2deepn2dubs)*

Did they actually update the adjusters or mesh screen that seems to screw everything up? 
I had mine replaced at 45,000 miles and now have 80,000, so I'm hoping that it was an updated part that was used.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (MattW8)*

yes they are newer versions than the originals.


----------



## BROOKLYN W8 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (2deepn2dubs)*

i got a very nice 2003 w8 wagon for $2800 i got her it with 148,000 miles she now has 155,000 c.e.l has a mind of its own goes on an off all the time did a flush she runs good . I drive all day in new york city some times at 80+ mph she is very fast  took her up to 125mph running with a bmw m5 all he saw was my rear duel pipes .i will run this car hard all winter lets see how she does .I only need this car to last till spring . if i cant kill her i driver her she likes it hard . godspeed


----------



## dutchW8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I drive a 2002 W8, with 100k (km's = 65k miles). Still a nice car to drive. Had some problems with the fan but that is solved now. The only error I still have is a EVAP error.


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (2deepn2dubs)*

118,227K Original cam adjusters and second torque converter


----------



## XR4Tim (Nov 25, 2009)

114k here (and counting). Cam adjusters were done at 52k under warranty when the previous owner had it. I use only Mobil1 5w40 full synthetic, and have had no cam adjuster issues since I've owned it.
I haven't had a torque converter issue, but I did recently do a transmission service after cracking the tranny pan.
^^I just met vertigoeffect last week at the dealer where I work.


----------



## GMan4096 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a 2003 Passat W8 6MT (Sedan) with 117,000 miles on it now. I have had it for about 1.5 years and I love it! No cam adjuster problems yet, not sure if they have been replaced or not.
I have had to replace a few things though:
- Drive Shaft (front right - bad CV joint).
- Balancer Shaft Belt.
- Radiator (had a small leak on the passenger side).
- Coolant Temp Sensor (rear of the engine).
- Ride Height Sensor (front left).


----------



## ColoradoW8 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: any w8's above 100k miles?? (2deepn2dubs)*

I have an '04 W8 Wagon with Tiptronic, sport package, black w/ black interior, and tinted windows. Has 73K miles and no problems. Car Runs beautifully. Just replaced serpentine belt. Brakes done @50K miles.
AND........It's for sale, so if you know anyone looking.......


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (XR4Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XR4Tim* »_114k here (and counting). Cam adjusters were done at 52k under warranty when the previous owner had it. I use only Mobil1 5w40 full synthetic, and have had no cam adjuster issues since I've owned it.
I haven't had a torque converter issue, but I did recently do a transmission service after cracking the tranny pan.
^^I just met vertigoeffect last week at the dealer where I work.

Mobil 1 is not a real full synthetic. It is just ultra refined Dino-Cracked oil. You're paying 3-4 times more for an oil that's no better than the cheapest Havoline on the shelf. If you want the added wear protection of a FULL Synthetic you have to shell out $9-12.00 a quart for Royal Purple or Amsoil.


----------



## XR4Tim (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_
Mobil 1 is not a real full synthetic. It is just ultra refined Dino-Cracked oil. You're paying 3-4 times more for an oil that's no better than the cheapest Havoline on the shelf. If you want the added wear protection of a FULL Synthetic you have to shell out $9-12.00 a quart for Royal Purple or Amsoil.

While some of Mobil 1's oils are conventional dino-oils, the 5w40 Turbo Diesel oil that I use in the W8 is fully synthetic, as is the 10w30 that I use in my turbocharged vehicles. I've used it in -30 degree weather, and it does not gel up like conventional oils.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (XR4Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XR4Tim* »_
While some of Mobil 1's oils are conventional dino-oils, the 5w40 Turbo Diesel oil that I use in the W8 is fully synthetic, as is the 10w30 that I use in my turbocharged vehicles. I've used it in -30 degree weather, and it does not gel up like conventional oils.

You can't go wrong with the Turbo Diesel Mobil1. That's exactly what I'm running in my W8. I catch it at Wal-Mart like once or twice a year in the 1 gallon containers (not 5 quart) and I buy up all they have each time......
However, my Dune Buggy which has an 1835cc air cooled engine runs Amsoil 20w50 Racing Oil. It is by far the best at preventing main and rod bearing failures in VW's air cooled engines.
The 4 ball test even proves this. Amsoil is about 1-1/2 times superior to preventing wear than any other oil tested (2nd place was Mobile 1). They did not compare it to Mobile 1's Turbo Diesel oil. I would like to see that one.
I'm using the 5w40 M1 Turbo Diesel mainly because it meets and or exceeds all of VW's specs for half the price VW wants for their oil.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

w8 just hit 100k about 600 miles ago... fyi, its still for sale


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

Yea but amsoil is made with little bits of unicorns and I dont want anything to do with that. Im not going to argue the scientific aspects of your choice of oil. Mobil1 did indeed shift to using petroleum based oil and then removing its undesired qualities. Mobil1 is a proven product though and its on any neighborhood auto parts store shelves. Mobil1 is also $3.00 cheaper (average). Amsoil is a true PAO base stock oil and while it may last 25,000 miles without an oil change, I assure you your cam adjusters will not. My choice in Mobil1 is based on how readily available it is and also the fact that im doing 3k mile interval oil changes. Amsoil is the better oil hands down but at 3k mile oil change intervals, Mobil1 is more than adequate.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

soooo update... my w8 has 96k on it now, only thing major since last post was the gas tank was replaced for the breather tube breaking off and leaking gas whenever it was filled above 3/4 tank, luckily vw covered it under warranty. Just yesterday the cel came on for p2181 cooling system performance malfunction. I suspect its a bad cts... :thumbup:


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

anyone know where the cts is located on w8??? thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## EliteAutoCareTech (May 24, 2010)

If you have a VAG then I would first monitor the coolant temp from a cold start. Drive normally and observe. If the coolant temperature reaches 87-90 degrees C within 10-20 minutes of easy driving then it is probably the engine coolant temperature sensor.

If it never reaches 95 degrees then stop, raise the revs to 3,000-3,500 rpm and see if the temperature then raises to 90-95. If so then I would suspect the thermostat.

I see more thermostats cause this than engine coolant temperature sensors


----------



## EliteAutoCareTech (May 24, 2010)

The engine's ECT is located in the large black tube which runs from underneath the lower intake manifold around the back of the passenger side cylinder head to a short 4" hose. The sensor is a two pin grey sensor and is pointing down. 
There is another sensor on the lower radiator hose. Same 2 pin grey ECT. 
If you don't want to revisit, and you got some extra money you may want to just replace the Thermostat and both ECT's.

But my money is on the Tstat


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.cutshawautosales.com/new...2003-Volkswagen-Passat-Richmond-VA-23230.aspx 

101.9k 

http://wichita.ebayclassifieds.com/...t-wagon-w8-4motion-spring-special/?ad=9720042 

155k 

I was looking around on craigslook, and there seem to be a lot of 90k+ cars.


----------



## JSchwab2112 (Mar 27, 2011)

*W8 over 100k miles*

Currently my 2003 W8 has 137000 listed. Thermostat needs to be changed, and, other than the recalled item such as the ignition coils, this car has been a pleasure to drive. I replaced the belt close to 120,000 and just recently replaced the front rotors and pads. My goal is 200,000 at least. We shall see. And so the journey continues.


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*w8*

135k chicago il , 2nd motor 40 k , original took a **** at 115k


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

What's the maintanence costs in reality on these engines? I'm thinking about trading my b6 for one cuz I don't want a car payment anymore.


----------



## knutlovhoiden (Apr 18, 2011)

mine has 158k.
running strong.
replaced coil packs, tranny fluid, tie rod ends, and about to do oil.
anyways....


----------



## Durb W8 (Jun 16, 2011)

03 W8 wagon , sport package, black leather, Silver , I have 219,000 miles on it, had the engine rebuilt at 195k to the tune of 4,500$, runs like a champ, but I have the cam ajuster code and the fan runs for a minute or two after I shut it off.


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

wow! 219k i think you take the cake for most miles on a w8 :beer::beer:


----------



## xiN2ooNx (Mar 21, 2016)

*Still running*

Picked up a 2002 W8 in January, it had lots of repairs and receipts, Fuel module, Brakes etc, but somehow he covered up the fact it needs a timing chain so at 123,xxx miles, it is in my friends shop, only got to drive it a couple months. Hoping it isn't going to be to costly. I have read upwards of 7,000?? Nooo way no thank you.


----------



## ronnie.colby (Mar 30, 2010)

*High Mileage W8s*

The one I just got for $600 is in great shape with 209,000 on it. 

It wasn't in such great shape when I found it. It was listed as undriveable and puking alternately black and white smoke. With 7 codes on it and an anxious seller, I performed the cam adjuster solenoid shock therapy before starting it, assuring him it would be ok to run afterward. Started it with all codes cleared, it ran beautifully. The white smoke eventually burned off. It drives very strong and rides wonderfully. I drove it home with ease. Flushed green coolant and replaced with G12.

Knock sensor code keeping it from passing smog, but I'm researching that and it should be a $40 fix. Thoughts and suggestions welcome.

Who rebuilt your engine, Durb W8?











Green Coolant Drain and Flush


----------



## Desertman123 (Sep 6, 2016)

My friend has a W8 with ~110K on the clock. Only needed an auto trans rebuild, steering rack rebuild and is currently misfiring so ignition coils/new spark plugs are coming


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

$600, that is just crazy, well done!!


----------



## Blurple90 (Feb 18, 2017)

182,xxx miles on 2002 Wagon. Put new plugs in, fixed oil and exhaust leaks, deleted SAI, converted to manual transmission. It probably sat for over a year before I got around to working on it. I usually only mess with diesels but 4motion is necessary to get a VW up my driveway without doing it in reverse, which is inconvenient on a daily basis. I have a BHW engine that will get worked and go in if/when the W8 goes. 
Don't really know the history before I bought it.


----------



## TechTijo (Mar 25, 2017)

Blurple90 said:


> 182,xxx miles on 2002 Wagon. Put new plugs in, fixed oil and exhaust leaks, deleted SAI, converted to manual transmission. It probably sat for over a year before I got around to working on it. I usually only mess with diesels but 4motion is necessary to get a VW up my driveway without doing it in reverse, which is inconvenient on a daily basis. I have a BHW engine that will get worked and go in if/when the W8 goes.
> Don't really know the history before I bought it.


Wow, nearly 200k is something you don't see much when one thinks of a W8.  By chance, did you do a write up on your adventures with the manual trans swap by chance? I'm curious on the adaptation coming from a 5sp Tip, I've head the flywheel needs to change? Did you use a 6sp from another W8, or a different trans all together?

Thank you for any info.


----------



## Blurple90 (Feb 18, 2017)

I didn't do a write up. I suppose I could but I didn't take many pics and folks don't seem very interested in W8s. The swap was pretty straight forward. I used a W8 mt6 sedan as a donor. Bolt out, bolt in. The flywheel must be changed as the auto does not have one, it uses a flexplate to attach to the torque converter. Front axles, driveshaft, rear differential, and exhaust are specific to the manual trans as well. I only had to lengthen a small part of the harness and transplant a plug for the reverse lights to work. Did it in the driveway on jackstands and a $70 harbor freight ATV jack.


----------



## OrangeOkie (Feb 1, 2008)

2003 with only 73K miles. My wife drives it to work and back. Had both cam adjusters completed at my local VW dealership. Runs like a top. I love this car.


----------



## OLD509cc (Jun 25, 2015)

Bought mine from my friend a few months ago. Has 115K on the clock and counting. Just got back my first UOA and all is well with this W8.


----------

